# Asacol- (Mesalazine)...Has anybody tried this



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mesalazine* (INN, BAN), also known as *mesalamine* (USAN) or*5-aminosalicylic acid* (5-ASA), is an anti-inflammatory drugused to treat inflammatory bowel disease, such as ulcerative colitis[sup][1][/sup] and mild-to-moderate Crohn's disease.[sup][2][/sup] Mesalazine is a bowel-specific aminosalicylate drug that acts locally in the gut and has its predominant actions there, thereby having few systemic side effects.[sup][3][/sup]

[sup]HAS ANYBODY TRIED THIS DRUG FOR IBS-D[/sup]

[sup]please read this [/sup]http://www.news-medical.net/news/20121023/Possible-overlap-exists-between-inflammatory-bowel-disease-and-IBS.aspx


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I asked my Primary Care Physician for this and she wanted me to get a Giardia test and see a Gastroenterologist. If the results of the former are negative, I can't wait to try the mesaline and hopefully the GI doc will give me the prescription. Any way, it will be another month before I can try the mesaline, if all goes well. P.S. I showed her the article you hypertext linked, (the PDF printout that the American College of Gastroenterologists provides).


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Screeb,
I indeed hope this will work out for you....

Anyways i post in this forum only when i find something very logical and in easier words "rational"..

I hope you do well....take care


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

As I was originally diagnosed with microscopic colitis I was prescribed Mesalazine and then Sulfasalazine back in 1992. The mesalazine wasnt very effective and so I went on to Sulfasalazine,which is basically Mesalazine with a Sulphur drug attached.
The Sulfasalazine worked brilliantly for about 13 years but then became ineffective.

Ive tried Mesalazine many times since and even have some in my cupboard,sachets,as I write. Doesnt do anything for me but its a very mild drug and is surely worth trying for IBS D sufferers.

BTW,I was on a trial for it to be used as an IBS treatment but have not heard any results about it.


----------



## 53048 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have not tried it yet but actually have a prescription for it right now. I called the pharmacy yesterday to find out the cost after my doc had said it was really expensive.. oh and he was right, $700 for a 40 day supply of Canasa, yikes.. Granted this is without insurance help because I started a new job and don't have my insurance card yet. Anyways, I had a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with Ulcerative Proctitis. My doc say this is why I have had D/soft stools for years, not so sure. But as soon as I get my presciption filled I'm going to give it a try, hopefully I will start my treatment in a week or two and report back.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Ask your doc for samples, tell him you aren't insured at present. They usually load me up, several months worth, if I ask.


----------

